# Muster Kündigung



## waldy (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
ich habe Zeitvertrag mit 4 Wochen Kündigung frist.
Und möchte mich kündigen.
Wie muss man Kündigung schreiben?

gruß


----------



## Matze001 (9 Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.kuendigungsschreiben-vorlage.de/Kuendigungsschreiben-Arbeitsverhaeltnis/

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: SPS-Forum ist KEIN Google!


----------



## waldy (9 Juli 2012)

> P.S: SPS-Forum ist KEIN Google!


 - wirklich ? Warum dann Leute stellen ier so viele Frage.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage,
> ich habe Zeitvertrag mit 4 Wochen Kündigung frist.
> Und möchte mich kündigen.
> ...



Warum willst du Kündigen ?? Denk an evtl. Sperrfristen von der  Arbeitsargentur


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2012)

Vor allen Dingen, denke daran das wir schon einiges ertragen mußten, wenn 
du uns gelöchert hast um überhaupt an einen Job zu kommen, das geht doch wohl
jetzt nicht von vorne los :sb7:


----------



## waldy (9 Juli 2012)

> Vor allen Dingen, denke daran das wir schon einiges ertragen mußten, wenn
> du uns gelöchert hast um überhaupt an einen Job zu kommen, das geht doch wohl
> jetzt nicht von vorne los :sb7:​


 - Hi Nagel, Nein.
Arbeit habe ich gesucht ( da meine Zeitvertag war schon zum Ende gewesen ) und ich habe mich auhc deswegen Überall beworben ( auch in Schweiz , da habe ich Angebot von 70 000 CFH in Jahr, leider Lebensunterhaltung in Schweiz ist sehr teuer,deswegen Schweiz ist unrealistisch für mich ).

Nur eventuelle neue Job muss ich früher anfangen, als meine Zeitvertrag wird abgelaufen.
Da muss ich auch eventuell eine Arbeitsverhältnis Kündigung schreiben.

gruß waldy


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> .... da habe ich *Angebot von 70 000 CFH in Jahr*, ...
> gruß waldy



Na, waldy 
das ist doch aber schon ganz anständig ? 
Und dann noch die Vorteile als Grenzgänger (oder die der Legion... )

Gruss


Live rates at 2012.07.09 22:54:00 CEST
70.000,00 CHF
=
58.280,10 EUR
Euro
1 CHF = 0,832573 EUR
1 EUR = 1,20110 CHF


----------



## waldy (9 Juli 2012)

> 70.000,00 CHF=58.280,10 EUR


 - ja, so dachte ich auhc erste mal.
Aber noch mal alles berechnen.
Monatlich bekomme ich 4000 eur. Nettoo vor Steuer.
Davon muss man SELBER bezahlen :
- 1000 eur Krankenversicherung
- 2000 eur. Wohnung für Familie
- 600 eur. Steuer nach Deutschland 

Rechnen 
4000 - 3600 = 400 eur.

Für Rest 400 er. muss man Essen kaufen, und andere Sache . 
Das schaffe ich leider nicht.

gruß waldy


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Juli 2012)

1000 Euronen für eine Krankenversicherung ???


----------



## waldy (9 Juli 2012)

> 1000 Euronen für eine Krankenversicherung ???


 - ja, für 6 Person 1000 eur., das habe ich schon nachgefragt.
gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Juli 2012)

Was heisst NETTO 4000,- VOR Steuer  ?
Dann ist doch der Fiskus bereits bedient worden ?


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Juli 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> - ja, für 6 Person 1000 eur., das habe ich schon nachgefragt.
> gruß



Familienmitversicherung ??


----------



## waldy (9 Juli 2012)

> Was heisst NETTO 4000,- VOR Steuer ?


 - das hatte ich auch erst mal nicht kopiert.

Ich würde das auf Deutsch grob das als Brutto nennen ( Was heisst NETTO 4000,- VOR Steuer ) .

Da Arbeitgeber in schweiz ( so wie ich habe das verstanden ) bezahlt nur eineWichtige Teil von ganze Brutto.

Was bleibt danach - ist Netto von Steuer. 
Das bekommst du auf Konto. Und weiter muss das Rest selber bezahlen.

Krankenversicherung, noch ein paar Steuerungen usw .

Und 1000 eur. - das ist Familienversicherung .

gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Juli 2012)

Hast du da alles richtig verstanden ?
Also noch mal schlau machen !!

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...xeTaBQ&usg=AFQjCNFuvddmbjdII-KC8N9khvX24C_seQ

http://www.estv.admin.ch/dienstleistungen/00041/index.html


----------



## Approx (10 Juli 2012)

Ich finde es erschreckend, wie manche ihr Leben im Internet ausbreiten...
SPS-Forum als Lebensberatung! Jepp - Aber nur wenn alle zusehen!

Approx


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juli 2012)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend, wie manche ihr Leben im Internet ausbreiten...
> ...



... vielleicht ein Ausweg, wenn einem im relaen 
Leben niemand zuhört.

In dieser Hinsicht sind die Formulierungen im neuen 
Meldegesetz auch völlig egal.


----------



## erzteufele (10 Juli 2012)

> In dieser Hinsicht sind die Formulierungen im neuen
> Meldegesetz auch völlig egal.



achso darf dann der Admin ohne unser Wissen alle Info´s verkaufen ;-) Unsere Politiker sind drecksäcke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2012)

erzteufele schrieb:


> achso darf dann der Admin ohne unser Wissen alle Info´s verkaufen ;-) Unsere Politiker sind drecksäcke



da die Inquisition und der Pfarrgemeinderat Ostrach, hinter ihn her ist, wird er es nur an den Teufel verkaufen :twisted:


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juli 2012)

Approx schrieb:


> Ich finde es erschreckend, wie manche ihr Leben im Internet ausbreiten...
> SPS-Forum als Lebensberatung! Jepp - Aber nur wenn alle zusehen!


sechs Milliarden Menschen kennen waldy nun persönlich. Ich frage mich, warum Dir peinlich ist, was Deiner Meinung nach allen Menschen auf dieser Welt peinlich sein sollte? Aber gut - ich stolpere auch gelegentlich über meine eigene Eitelkeit und suche die Fehler lieber bei anderen (so wie zum Beispiel in Deinem Fall), nur frage ich mich, was nutzt es? Der Sache ist es meist nicht dienlich, nicht zu reden. Warum also ganz normale, menschliche Probleme unter den Teppich kehren? Nur weil Du damit nicht umgehen kannst? Oder waldy sich einen feuchten Dreck dafür interessiert, wieviele sich für sein Problem interessieren?

Wenns Dir nicht passt, können wir ja nach dem Schwanzvergleich auch noch den Stammtisch abschliessen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2012)

halt Perfekter,
ganz ohne ist das nicht was der Approx da so schreibt, in Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz, wird es
Automatisierer geben, die Waldy kennen und aufgrund seiner Beiträge hier, voreingenommen sind.
Wenn mann hier im Forum ein wenig googelt, kann man ihn sogar einen Gesicht zurodnen, damit sinken
seine Chancen seinen gesuchten Job zu finden.

Mal davon abgesehen, das er sich wahrscheinlich selber immer wieder ein Bein stellt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...  Der Sache ist es meist nicht dienlich, nicht zu reden. Warum also ganz normale, menschliche Probleme unter den Teppich kehren?



Ja, aber: Wenn ich meine "Probleme" öffentlich zugänglich 
mache, bin ich für andere kalkulierbar, ja sogar steuerbar.

Das will ich nicht. Weil es den vollkommen selbstlosen Menschen 
nicht gibt, sondern jede(r) mehr oder weniger nach sich selbst 
schaut – und das Wissen über andere für die eigene Ziele nutzen 
kann.  



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ein Spiel zu gewinnen. ...



Doch. Ich wahren Leben geht es darum, möglichst viele 
Spiele zu gewinnen ...


----------



## Approx (11 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> Wenns Dir nicht passt, können wir ja nach dem Schwanzvergleich auch noch den Stammtisch abschliessen.



Wow, wie kann man gleich so abgehen!? :roll:
1. Habe ich nix von "peinlich" geschrieben, also lieber nochmal genau lesen.
2. Würde in einem realen Stammtisch auch niemand aufstehen, mit dem Finger wedeln und sein Gehalt feilbieten, den Familienstand über die Theke grölen oder Kündigungsfantasien darlegen.
3. Wundere ich mich nicht wirklich, das ausgerechnet der Perfekte etwas gegen meine Meinung hat (wobei ich eigentlich nur sagten wollte: Vorsicht mit dem was man im Inet schreibt - also nix SV-würdiges). Mit vielen Usern teilst Du deine Meinung ja eh nicht mehr. Oder umgekehrt.

Approx


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> halt Perfekter,
> *ganz ohne ist das nicht was der Approx da so schreibt,* in Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz, wird es
> Automatisierer geben, die Waldy kennen und aufgrund seiner Beiträge hier, voreingenommen sind.
> *Wenn mann hier im Forum ein wenig googelt, kann man ihn sogar einen Gesicht zurodnen*, damit sinken
> ...



Hi Helmut,
hast schon recht, der Beitrag von APPROX ist wirklich nicht ohne.

Aber das mit dem "Gesicht zuordnen" geht ja wohl nur mit Bild/Foto, vielleicht z.B. von einem Forumstreffen, oder?

Ist dein Beitrag jetzt ein kleiner Hinweis, sich in Ostrach, Iffezheim oder gar im Runkelkrug nicht erkennen zu geben?  
... etwas überrascht bin...  

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2012)

Nein, wenn du saubere Beiträge erstellst und dadurch dein Fachwissen in positiven Licht dasteht, wird das Foto nicht Schaden. Wenn du aber als Seppel 7 auftrittst, dieses jeder recht leicht erkennen kann, ist es schwer bei
ein Vorstellungsgespräch als Automatiesierungsprofi aufzutreten. 

Aber bei dir weiß doch auch jeder sofort wer du bist, wenn du mit einen Werkzeugkoffer und eine Rolle Kabel
auf den Rücken auftauchst.

Ich bin auch hier irgendwo im Forum zu finden, nocheinmal würde ich mich nicht einstellen lassen.


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Juli 2012)

Du hast Post !


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Ist dein Beitrag jetzt ein kleiner Hinweis, sich in Ostrach, Iffezheim oder gar im Runkelkrug nicht erkennen zu geben?
> ... etwas überrascht bin...
> Gruss



Hallo zusammen!

Von unserem Iffezheim-Treffen gab es noch nie Bilder!
Ausser von einem Bierfass, aber das sollte ausser dem Fass wohl niemandem hier schaden.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## SoftMachine (12 Juli 2012)

Hey Timo,

das waren einfach nur Beispiele 

Gruss



_P.S. Oder hat das Fass jetzt Beulen und du krigst dein Pfand nicht zurück ?    
     Gruss_


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hey Timo,
> 
> das waren einfach nur Beispiele
> 
> ...



Hi SoftMachine

Das war mir schon klar,
das war auch mehr als "Gag" gedacht. 

Gruss
Timo

P.S.: Nein, das fass hatte keine Beulen, ich habe es sogar wieder gegen ein neues volles eingetauscht bekommen.
(Da hole ich mein Pfand erst garnicht zurück, hier ist irgendwie immer irgendein Fest!  )


----------



## SoftMachine (12 Juli 2012)

Ja, weiss ich doch 


_Würde auch gern mal zu deinem Treffen kommen, aber das ist ja fast in der Schweiz _


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juli 2012)

Puhhh...


----------



## SoftMachine (12 Juli 2012)

LOL

Gruss  :s12:


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2012)

jaja, immer mehr Schein als sein...

von waldy kann man sich nur positiv überraschen lassen, von denen, die das Blaue vom Himmel herunterversprechen, da sind doch nur Enttäuschungen zu erwarten.

wer klug (oder dumm?) genug ist, sich hier im Forum über waldy schlau zu machen, tut sich und waldy einen Gefallen damit, ihn nicht (oder doch?) einzustellen.

Nur Offenheit schafft Vertrauen.


----------



## Verpolt (12 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wer klug (oder dumm?) genug ist, sich hier im Forum über waldy schlau zu machen, tut sich und waldy einen Gefallen damit, ihn nicht (oder doch?) einzustellen.
> 
> Nur Offenheit schafft Vertrauen.



Das könnte dann so eine Art "Schufa-Eintrag" für Arbeitnehmer werden. Damit wird dann das Arbeitszeugnis abgelöst und alle sind glücklich...:sad:


----------



## waldy (12 Juli 2012)

> Ich finde es erschreckend, wie manche ihr Leben im Internet ausbreiten...
> SPS-Forum als Lebensberatung! Jepp - Aber nur wenn alle zusehen!


- wahrscheinlich ich mache hier auch meine Bewerbermappe Beispiel:



Bewerbung

Foto - Links aus SPS Forum von letzte Forumtreffung in Kneupe

Lebenslauf - Links aus sps forum http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/331-wo-liegt-meine-feller?highlight=waldy

Ausbildung - Links http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....ei-SPS-Forum-oder-Hausaufgabe?highlight=waldy

Berufserfarung - Links http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/34624-Steckdose-positionieren?highlight=eplan+waldy

Arbeitszeugniss - Links http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/21436-Stollentroll-gesperrt?highlight=markus+waldy




Alle ArbeitsstelleAngebote bitte an PN 

gruß


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Weil es den Gutmenschen nicht gibt, sondern
> jede(r) mehr oder weniger nach sich selbst schaut – und
> das Wissen über andere für die eigene Ziele nutzen kann.


Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Dich nun drüber aufklären möchte, dass "Gutmensch" eher ein Schimpfwort ist. "Gut gemeint, aber nicht gut getan", so kann man den Gutmenschen auch beschreiben.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutmensch
[Zornausbruch] Aber denk ruhig weiter in Deinen Stereotypen und bleibe gut... [/Zorn]
Entschuldige bitte meinen Zorn, ich konnte ihn nicht zurückhalten. Ich bin halt Mensch (was man damit nicht alles entschuldigen kann?)...



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... im wahren Leben geht es darum, möglichst viele
> Spiele zu gewinnen ...


Wenn Du die Paradoxie des Ultimatumspiels begreifen kannst, dann wirst Du verstehen, dass es möglichst viele Gewinner geben sollte, dass ein gewisser Egoismus zwar gesund ist, aber zuviel davon in der menschlichen Kultur zu nix führt.

Oder um es mal wieder mit einer Stereotypen zu sagen: "Es ist ein Geben und ein Nehmen".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Dich nun drüber aufklären möchte, dass "Gutmensch" eher ein Schimpfwort ist.



Besser spät als nie. Sorry, da habe wohl Mist 
geschrieben. Aber es lies sich ja korrrigieren.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Paradoxie des Ultimatumspiels begreifen kannst, dann wirst Du verstehen, dass es möglichst viele Gewinner geben sollte, dass ein gewisser Egoismus zwar gesund ist, aber zuviel davon in der menschlichen Kultur zu nix führt.
> ...



Unabhängig davon, was ich begreife oder auch nicht, 
orientiere ich mich an der Realität und nicht irgend-
welchen extremen Idealen, die nicht funktionieren. 
Nicht beim Mensch und auch nicht beim Delphin oder
Pinguin.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Paradoxie des Ultimatumspiels begreifen kannst, dann wirst Du verstehen, dass es möglichst viele Gewinner geben sollte, dass ein gewisser Egoismus zwar gesund ist, aber zuviel davon in der menschlichen Kultur zu nix führt.
> 
> Oder um es mal wieder mit einer Stereotypen zu sagen: "Es ist ein Geben und ein Nehmen".



Nur halten sich leider viel zu wenige Menschen an diese Anschauung.
Also tun wir wenigstens hier ein gutes Werk und versuchen, dass waldy sich und seime Familie anständig ernähren kann.

Also Fazit und Aufruf zugleich:
Heute kein Brot für die Welt, auch keine Euros für Griechenland, sondern Wissen für waldy 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, [...]orientiere ich mich an der Realität ...


sorry nochmal: an Deiner Wahrnehmung der Realität. Jeder Mensch nimmt Realität individuell anders wahr.

@waldy: öffne Dich ruhig, dann findest Du auch einen Arbeitgeber, der zu Dir passt (und umgekehrt). Bei uns hat mal einer angefangen, der hat im Einstellungsgespräch gleich auf den Tisch gebracht, dass er Ex-Alkoholiker ist. Einer der besten Männer, denen ich je begegnet bin. Und inzwischen voller Selbstvertrauen, weil wir ihn, so wie er ist, annehmen konnten.

PS: was jetzt nicht heissen soll, dass ich Dir einen Mangel an Selbstvertrauen unterstellen will - an Selbstvertrauen mangelt es Dir nicht - nur lass Dir Dein Selbstvertrauen nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten ausreden.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Juli 2012)

dass ich mal wieder so nah am Nerv der Zeit sein würde, hab ich nicht gedacht:
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/umfrage-das-vertrauen-in-den-kapitalismus-schwindet/id_57907938/index


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Juli 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Was heisst NETTO 4000,- VOR Steuer  ?
> Dann ist doch der Fiskus bereits bedient worden ?



Um kurz Klarheit zu schaffen.

Bei uns in der CH heisst NETTO lediglich Gehalt nach Abzug der Sozialbeiträge (Rente usw..).
Steuer ist eigenständig separat zu bezahlen.

Bei so hohen Wohnkosten (ca 2500 CHF) und ca 1250 CHF KK-Beiträge ist es wirklich knapp.
Im nahen Grenzgebiet zu Deutschland bzw. im Raum Baden/Zürich sollte im Automationsberteich 
für einen Programmierer Lohnmässig schon noch was mehr drinliegen. Wohnungen sind auch hier etwas ausserhalb massiv
günstiger als in belebten Städten/Ortschaften. Zugegeben, 6 Personen brauchen schon auch Platz.

In der Schweiz arbeiten UND Leben ist durchaus möglich 

Stichwort Grenzgänger ist schon gefallen.

Gruss




PS:
Hab grad in dem anderen Fred gesehen, dass ihm das schon jemand erklärt hat.
Sorry dafür. Verschiedene Freds zum gleichen Thema....ob das wohl die Chancen auf Antworten erhöht....
Zumindest in diesem Fall hats geklappt


----------

